# Autoglym Acid Wheel Cleaner (Clean Wheels)



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone use it for certain jobs, and what do you think of it?

I'm currently using Autosmart Smart Wheels and I like it a lot, but it doesn't seem to do much with the baked on brake dust (sometimes little piles of it in the corners of the spokes) I always come across when doing family members or friends cars. Am I right I thinking that this is where an acid wheel cleaner should be used?

I haven't used AG Clean Wheels for years so I can't really remember what I thought of it. Back then I didn't know half the stuff that I know know, so I probably wasn't getting the best from it anyway


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels has shifted anything I've ever thrown at it - this particular one is ph neutral, so I shouldn't think you'd specifically need an acidic cleaner. I presume that you have tried different ratios of your current product and have tried agitating with a brush?

I personally don't know the benefits of using an acidic or alkaline cleaner but just try to use neutral products wherever possible - but they normally cost considerably more.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

A friend uses the other AG wheel cleaner - custom wheel cleaner and swears by it, he's got polished rims and therefore doesn't want to use anything acidic, he likes the way this cleans and brings his alloys up well.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I would try a fallout remover or a wheel cleaner with iron removing properties such as Autosmart Red 7 before trying an acid.

I use Red 7 and have had some great results on very dirty wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Does anyone use it for certain jobs, and what do you think of it?
> 
> I'm currently using Autosmart Smart Wheels and I like it a lot, but it doesn't seem to do much with the baked on brake dust (sometimes little piles of it in the corners of the spokes) I always come across when doing family members or friends cars. Am I right I thinking that this is where an acid wheel cleaner should be used?
> 
> I haven't used AG Clean Wheels for years so I can't really remember what I thought of it. Back then I didn't know half the stuff that I know know, so I probably wasn't getting the best from it anyway


I am a fan of the Bilt-Hamber products and I've found that Korrosol is very good at cleaning the inside of neglected wheels. The first pass will remove over 90% of the brake dust/iron particles and the remainder can be teased off with a further spray and something like an old toothbrush or a wooden ****tail stick. When I've got the wheels back to paint, I then remove any old wheel weight glue with a 'mini pink scraper' that the tinted window fitters use, as it will not scratch the paint, and white spirit as a solvent. Whizz around the inside of the barrel with your polisher to give it a good shine, and then two coats of B-H Auto-Balm all over. Works for me and makes the wheels easy to keep clean. Having got the wheels to look nice, I always tell people to remove wheel weights themselves before the fitter puts the new tyres on, because he will probably use a metal knife or screwdriver blade without worrying about your paintwork.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

A couple of people have asked me about the 'mini pink' scraper. It's actually called a Chizzler......... http://lidcoproducts.com/products/the-chizzler/
I always keep a spare in case someone nicks mine but I've never found anything that works as well for removing wheel-weight glue and double sided tape left behind when you remove a number-plate. It simply will not harm the hard surface but will remove all but a residue that can be wiped off with white spirit. Search Chizzler on the well known auction site or Chizler on Amazon. I'm not selling them, I'm passing on the good news.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

That pink scraper looks like it could be quite handy, thanks Derick :thumb: Fallout remover is another thing that I need to get again, but reason why I'm after an acid based wheel cleaner is because I'm sure I read something a while back where they are very effective at removing baked on brake dust and iron particles even more so than a dedicated fallout remover. If that is the case then having one in my arsenal would be quite useful


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Ive used the autoglym before and found it pretty good. Up there with the old wonderwheels as a strong cleaner.

And yes, personally I find the occasional hit with an acid cleaner is the only way to remove really stubborn etched in spots. Acids are very bad if there's any damaged or exposed alloy, as it will eat into the alloy very quickly. However it shouldn't damage a properly painted and lacquered surface at all.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Does anyone use it for certain jobs, and what do you think of it?
> 
> I'm currently using Autosmart Smart Wheels and I like it a lot, but it doesn't seem to do much with the baked on brake dust (sometimes little piles of it in the corners of the spokes) I always come across when doing family members or friends cars. Am I right I thinking that this is where an acid wheel cleaner should be used?
> 
> I haven't used AG Clean Wheels for years so I can't really remember what I thought of it. Back then I didn't know half the stuff that I know know, so I probably wasn't getting the best from it anyway


Yep its my goto for a yearly detail deep clean...I get the AG Professional version but its a really good strong cleaner. Been using it for years and years now. Shifts baked on crud with little or no hassle and have never had any damage caused by it.

Its also is really good for removing rust etc on components and will bring naked aluminium up like new (you will need to seal it after to stop oxidisation)


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I had my eye on the trade version, but wanted some views before I bought it so it didn't end up being a waste of money. Sounds good then, I'll pick some up on my next visit to my local rep :thumb: 

So it removes rust from stuff too? What about rusted bolt heads etc? Where my car sat over the winter, some of the bolt heads under my engine bay started to go orange 

Do you know if it's dilutable Nick, or is it to be used neat?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I had my eye on the trade version, but wanted some views before I bought it so it didn't end up being a waste of money. Sounds good then, I'll pick some up on my next visit to my local rep :thumb:
> 
> So it removes rust from stuff too? What about rusted bolt heads etc? Where my car sat over the winter, some of the bolt heads under my engine bay started to go orange
> 
> Do you know if it's dilutable Nick, or is it to be used neat?


I rate it....its a bit better than AutoSmart Ali-Shine for me.

Here is a photo of the label on the 5l Professional container. I have never diluted it because its not a everyday use product so why make it weaker and your job removing crud harder??

Yes it works on rusty bolts but remember it will remove the rust but it will then also leave a naked metal finish...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use both Autoglym Trade Acid and Acid free cleaners. They can both be diluted the dilution rates are on the containers. I find that Acid cleaner will remove just about everything without agitation. But it does tend to corrode brake disks more than the acid free. I prefer the acid free version and won't buy the acid version again it's is slightly more expensive last time I bought it from a rep I paid £25 as opposed to £18 for acid free. My go to wash is acid free diluted 50/50 and the occasional hit with Bilt Hamber Auto wheels as it has iron remover in it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

c87reed said:


> I personally don't know the benefits of using an acidic or alkaline cleaner but just try to use neutral products wherever possible - but they normally cost considerably more.


This link may help


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll give AG's Acid Free Wheel Cleaner a go when I run out of Smart wheels. I already have a quite a bit of their Pro line, so I may as well add them to my collection lol. Thanks guys


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I too have the Acid Free and its a very good subsitue for the AS SmartWheels....5L will last a good while as its concentrate and dilutable. The Specalist Wheel cleaner is the most gentle of the range and also is very good if you have bare naked polished alloy.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I didn't realise there were 3 wheel cleaners from Autoglym. Wouldn't really have much need for the specialist wheel cleaner. I do have some curbing on a couple of my wheels, and a bit of bubbling going on behind the spokes. Would Acid wheel cleaner make that worse do you think, or would I get away with it?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I doubt it will make it worse at all. It removes corrosion nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

